# Saying goodbye is so hard



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

So sorry. What a life altering decision you had to make. You have every right to feel sad.

Hope the coming days find you feeling better.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((HUGS))) It's hard to make changes like that and to have to give away well loved pets. But you made a thoughtful and loving decision. Hopefully you can visit them and you have a lifetime of wonderful memories of your horses.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know it's sad to say good bye, but it was the right call and the unselfish call. Texas-sized, horse-loving hugs to you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a hard, but loving and generous decision. Will you be able to visit them if you want?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Johanna. I rode and showed horses and ponies growing up but am unable to be around them now due to asthma, so I know what a loss this is to you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry you had to let go of your horses. You made the right decision for them, and yourself. Turning the page on an important chapter of our lives is so hard.

Hugs to you.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel for you. I said goodby to mine 30 years ago and I still hurt inside.
Eric


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, Johanna, I feel your sadness. Are you able to visit or get updates?


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry Johanna. The right thing is rarely the easy thing...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

((HUGS)) Johanna - these goodbyes are so very sad. I, too, had to let go of my horses when I could no longer manage the feedbags,etc.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you! It is hard to cut out a major part of your life..........
I had to do the same with my Parrots....I bred and raised them for 25+ years until illness made me have to rehome them to people I trusted... I hope you will be able to 'visit' with them with a lightened heart knowing they are still loved and cherished. 
Good decisions are sometimes the hardest to make.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> That is a hard, but loving and generous decision. Will you be able to visit them if you want?


Yes, I will go there this coming week to see them in their new home. They now have irrigated pasture - something we don't have up here in the mountains. It is a good home for them, but I'll always miss them.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this. Gentle hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Take plenty of carrots and lots of pictures when you go see them. What are their names? How old are they? What breeds?


----------

